# Meine Orfen sterben :(



## Knarf1969 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Wir sind traurig! In zwei Tagen sind jetzt eine Blauorfe und 2 Goldorfen  gestorben. Wir haben einen Wasserfall, der rund um die Uhr läuft und zusätzlich einen  Oase Oxytec Sprudler.  Sauerstoffmangel dürfte es ja wohl nicht sein? 

Weil unser Wasser so extrem weich ist  und wir jetzt plötzlich Algenwachstum haben bin ich mit Söll Teichfit am Aufhärten. KH war bei 2, ist jetzt bei 4. Phosphat Nitrit und so weiter laut Test Ergebnis alles o. k., sehr niedrig!
Habe ich eine Krankheit im Teich oder kann das sein, dass die Fische das Aufhärten nicht vertragen???

Bin ratlos und traurig!
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2016)

Hi Frank,

hatten die toten Alande Anzeichen wie ein offenes Maul und/oder gespreizte Kiemendeckel?

MfG Frank


----------



## Knarf1969 (23. Juli 2016)

Nein. Beides nicht. Sie sehen völlig normal aus!


----------



## Tjark (23. Juli 2016)

Moin,

hast du auch deinen pH-Wert vor und nach dem Aufhärten gemessen?

Grüße
Tjark


----------



## Knarf1969 (23. Juli 2016)

Ja. War vorher und nachher bei 7,5


----------



## Knarf1969 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich habe heute den kompletten Kasten durchexerziert: pH, GH, KH, Ammonium, Nitrat, Nitrit, Sauerstoffgehalt....alles im optimalen Bereich!


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Juli 2016)

Schicke mal bitte ein Foto von den Fischen. Habe auch Teichfit und bei mir ist alles im grünen Bereich. (Kann bitte wer im Lexikon die Blauorfe ergänzen. )
LG Alex


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2016)

Altersschwäche ?

Liebe, aber traurige Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Juli 2016)

Hast du in der letzten Zeit neue Fische gekauft?


----------



## Knarf1969 (23. Juli 2016)

Die Orfen sind erst 2 Jahre alt. Ja. Habe Shubis dazu gesetzt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> (Kann bitte wer im Lexikon die Blauorfe ergänzen. )
> LG Alex



Hi Alex (endlich kann man dich auch mal mit richtigen Namen ansprechen)

ist da schon 2x vorhanden

(ist ja nur ne Farbform (Bläuling) des __ Aland wie die __ Goldorfe (Gelbling) auch - die Farbformen (Albinos sind auch welche) haben identische Ansprüche ans Gewässer und Lebensweise wie die Wildformen

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Juli 2016)

Ok Knarf es kann sein das du dir damit Krankheiten eingeschleppt hasst.  Hab ich im Aquarium/Teich schon gehabt.


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Juli 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Alex (endlich kann man dich auch mal mit richtigen Namen ansprechen)
> 
> ist da schon 2x vorhanden
> 
> ...





Mein Wellensittich heißt Pipsi. Kann ich Blauorfen in den Teich setzen? Hab sie schon oft beim Hornbach gesehen darum.


----------



## Ansaj (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Alex,


pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Kann ich Blauorfen in den Teich setzen?


Ja, man kann Blauorfen in einem Teich halten. Dein Teich ist dafür aber gänzlich ungeeignet, weil viel zu klein. Aber wir sind ja hier bei Franks Thema und sollten nicht abdriften.


Hallo Frank,

hast du die genauen Werte? Wie hast du gemessen? Ein niedriger Nitrit-Wert ist auf Dauer immer noch zu hoch. Läuft der Filter durchgehend, machst du Teilwasserwechsel? Wie viel Volumen fasst dein Teich und welchen Besatz hast du außer Goldfische und Orfen? Und wie viele jeweils davon?
Denn spontan fallen mir zwei Gründe für den Tod deiner Fische ein, wenn du Sauerstoffmangel und Altersschwäche ausschließen kannst.

1) Vergiftung durch z.B. falsches Teichmileau, deshalb die Frage nach den Werten. Kannst du ausschließen, dass etwas ins Wasser gekommen ist, z.B. mittels Erde durch Starkregen? Ich denke nicht, dass der erhöhte KH-Wert Verursacher ist, denn der Unterschied von KH 2 auf 4 ist nicht so groß. In welchem Zeitraum hast du denn aufgehärtet?

2) Eine Keimunverträglichkeit oder Krankheit durch die neu eingesetzen Shubunkins (wie Alex/Pipsi ja schon angemerkt hat). Ich nehme an, du hast keine Quarantäne durchgeführt?

Ein großzügiger Teilwasserwechsel (mit geeignetem Wasser) kann nie schaden und könnte helfen die Keimdichte, bzw. Giftstoffe zu senken.

Zeigen die Fische Auffälligkeiten? Atmen sie schwer, stehen Kopf, klemmen die Flossen, sind apatisch, zeigen sie Hautveränderungen?

Ein Foto kann auch nicht schaden.

Ich hoffe, wir finden heraus, was das Problem ist und du verlierst nicht noch mehr Fische

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knarf1969 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo! 
Der Teich hat ca 40 Kubik. Es sind ursprünglich 6 Blauorfen, 6 Goldorfen und 7 Shubis drin. Großer Vortex-Filter mit UV-Gerät. Beides läuft durch. Wasserwechsel mache ich bisher nicht. Starkregen ging runter, hat aber nichts reingeschwemmt. Eine __ Goldorfe war schon vor dem Regen tot.
Aufgehärtet habe ich innerhalb einer Woche von 2 auf 4. 
GH 6, KH 4, pH 7,5, Ammonium, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat jeweils im untersten messbaren Bereich des Wasseranalyse-Sets. Laut Begleitbuch optimal.

Alle verbliebenen Fische sind putzmunter. Schwimmen den ganzen Tag rum und fressen fröhlich!


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Juli 2016)

Hast du die Shubis beim Hornbach gekauft? Dort sind sie oft krank. In der Kremser Filiale haben sie und die Saharas fast immer etwas. Z.B.: Weißpünktchen,  tote Fische im Becken...


----------



## Knarf1969 (24. Juli 2016)

Nein. Bei Dehner und Kölle. Den Shubis gehts prächtig!!!


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Juli 2016)

Ok


----------



## Micha61 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Frank,



Knarf1969 schrieb:


> KH 4, pH 7,5,


dann liegt der CO2 Wert bei 3,5 mg/l, für Karpfenartige (dazu zählt der __ Aland) zu niedrig.



Ansaj schrieb:


> Ein großzügiger Teilwasserwechsel (mit geeignetem Wasser) kann nie schaden und könnte helfen die Keimdichte, bzw. Giftstoffe zu senken.


würd ich auch empfehlen !



Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Starkregen ging runter, hat aber nichts reingeschwemmt.


nicht ganz richtig. (Luftverschmutzung, Staub, Pollen z.B.)



Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Aufgehärtet habe ich innerhalb einer Woche von 2 auf 4.


gut gemacht, immer schön langsam

Ich würde noch empfehlen, belüfte weniger (nur Nachts).

LG Micha


----------



## Knarf1969 (24. Juli 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> 
> dann liegt der CO2 Wert bei 3,5 mg/l, für Karpfenartige (dazu zählt der __ Aland) zu niedrig.
> ...


Ok. Danke. Warum nur nachts??


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Ok. Danke. Warum nur nachts??


Genau warum, nur Nachts? Besonders bei diesen hohen Temperaturen wie derzeit. 
Wie sind deine Temperaturen überhaupt, morgens, mittags und abends?
40kubik hört sich zwar viel an aber wenn die Temperaturen zu hoch steigen weil zu viel Flachzone ist, mögen das meine Orfen garnicht. 
Hast du eventuell Bilder von deinem Teich?


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Nachts ziehen die die Fadenalgen O² und geben CO² ab. Am Tag ist es umgekehrt. Kritisch für Fische sind die Morgenstunden. Da ist das O² am geringsten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Aber bei diesen Temperaturen wie jetzt ist das Wasser auch am Tage nicht genug mit Sauerstoff gesättigt. Des wegen hängen dann schnell mal Fische unter der Oberfläche um das Wasser mit dem höchsten Anteil von O2 zu nutzen.


----------



## Knarf1969 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Danke für die vielen Antworten! Darf ich euch Profis noch mal fragen, ob ich jetzt durch sprudeln und lüften soll oder dies nur nachts anschalten soll
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2016)

Wie Helmut schon geschrieben hat ist es ab dunkel werden sinkt der O2 Gehalt und am Morgen ist es am kritischsten. Jedoch steigen die Wassertemperaturen zu stark kann es auch am Tag notwendig sein.


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2016)

Derzeit 24h


----------



## hans64 (1. Aug. 2016)

Dieser CO2 Rechner beunruhigt mich aber doch. Ich habe mir bisher nie Gedanken um den CO2 Wert gemacht. Aber mit kh 3,4 und ph 6,2 komme ich auf einen Wert von 62,xxx
Kann das denn sein? Ich halte Kois und Orfen in meinem Teich.


----------



## Alexius30 (4. Aug. 2016)

Ähm Hans kann es sein das du dich bei der Literanzahl verschrieben hast. Dort steht 18l könnte das 18000l sein?


----------

